# Anthony Brothers Tricycle



## Timbo (Apr 4, 2019)

How do I remove the handlebars on my anthony brothers tricycle so that I can replace the steering bearing/bushing?


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 4, 2019)

*If there is a locknut ... use a wrench like this one.*


----------



## Rambler (Apr 5, 2019)

Timbo said:


> How do I remove the handlebars on my anthony brothers tricycle so that I can replace the steering bearing/bushing?



Timbo, Please attach a couple clear photographs of your handlebars so we can see what you are dealing with and make recommendations. Please help us to help you. Thanks!


----------

